# The qcow2/vhd image provided by FreeBSD cannot run in the Alibabacloud environment.



## cevin (Aug 7, 2020)

Stopped at: mountboot>

And, I tried /dev/vtbd*p*, /dev/vtbd*s* and all combinations I can try, but failed, and still can’t start.

After that, I tried to use Virtualbox to make a VHD in the local environment(win10). The same problem cannot be started (the hard disk displayed in the VBox environment is adaX)


----------

